# Fletchin's/wraps!



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

This year








Last years


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Man them are cool!!! Excespecially the rebel flag/turkey feather/ binki one!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am surprised you didnt do your fletchings rainbow Blake, hahahaha


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> Man them are cool!!! Excespecially the rebel flag/turkey feather/ binki one!


Thanks they are the favorite ones that ive designed. Yall should try onestringer wraps if you havent before.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I am surprised you didnt do your fletchings rainbow Blake, hahahaha


Looks like you bet me to it


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

'murica!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

L^^


----------



## Blueberry815 (Jun 12, 2011)

Outdoorsman3, where did you get those blue tiger stripe blazer vanes?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Blueberry815 said:


> Outdoorsman3, where did you get those blue tiger stripe blazer vanes?


i made them myself!! :smile:


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)




----------

